# me mandó a matar



## someday

hello everyone!
Here's the complete sentence:
"Me mandó a matar cuando estaba en la cárcel"
My try:
"He ordered my death when I was in prison"
Any suggestions??
Thank you!


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

What about "he sent someone to kill me when I was in prison"?


----------



## SolAguila

Está muy bien la tuya.
When I was in prison, he ordered to kill me.

Rafa muchas gracias, me confundí porque ya es muy tarde acá son las 11:38 de la noche, ya voy a acostarme, gracias Rafa


----------



## Mostachón

"He ordered my assassination when I was in prison"


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Sol, creo que has dado vuelta el caso. Me parece que el encarcelado es la víctima potencial, no el victimario potencial. Pero me has dado otra idea:

When I was in prison, he gave the order to kill me.


----------



## turi

Es que da a confusión. Tu intento viene a decir que el ordenó que te matarán cuando estabas en la cárcel, pero en la versión original se dan dudas, 1.- Que ordenó que mataras a alguien mientras estabas en la cárcel. 2.- Que ordenó que te mataran cuando estabas en la cárcel. 3.- Que ordenó que te mataran mientras él estaba en la cárcel.


----------



## SolAguila

rafajuntoalmar said:


> Sol, creo que has dado vuelta el caso. Me parece que el encarcelado es la víctima potencial, no el victimario potencial. Pero me has dado otra idea:
> 
> When I was in prison, he gave the order to kill me.



Gracias Rafa, me confundí, muchas gracias y discúlpenme por favor.


----------



## turi

rafajuntoalmar said:


> Sol, creo que has dado vuelta el caso. Me parece que el encarcelado es la víctima potencial, no el victimario potencial. Pero me has dado otra idea:
> 
> When I was in prison, he gave the order to kill me.



Si, también "When I was in prison he ordered to have me killed".


----------



## SolAguila

Mostachón said:


> "He ordered my assassination when I was in prison"



Andale


----------



## Agró

Sea lo que sea que signifique esa frase (que no la entiendo), sobra la "a" del infinitivo "matar".
Aquí se diría "Me mandó matar...", y, aun así, es confusa: ¿Mandó que me mataran a mí? ¿Me mandó a mí que (yo) matara a alguien?

mandar (DPD)


----------



## Luli80

Agró said:


> Sea lo que sea que signifique esa frase (que no la entiendo), sobra la "a" del infinitivo "matar".
> Aquí se diría "Me mandó matar...", y, aun así, es confusa: ¿Mandó que me mataran a mí? ¿Me mandó a mí que (yo) matara a alguien?
> 
> mandar (DPD)



Totalmente de acuerdo. No se entiende!  Necesitamos mas contexto.


----------



## turi

turi said:


> Es que da a confusión. Tu intento viene a decir que el ordenó que te matarán cuando estabas en la cárcel, pero en la versión original se dan dudas, 1.- Que ordenó que mataras a alguien mientras estabas en la cárcel. 2.- Que ordenó que te mataran cuando estabas en la cárcel. 3.- Que ordenó que te mataran mientras él estaba en la cárcel.



Eso es lo que yo vengo diciendo hace rato.


----------



## Mostachón

Quizá esta lectura puede esclarecer algo las cosas: http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=mandar... o tal vez, enredarlo todo un poco más, jeje.

No me cabe la menor duda de que "alguién ha ordenado la muerte de quien habla".

El hecho es que en este sentido, el español de España y el español de América difiere en el usa de la preposición "a" como pueden leer en el enlace referido.


----------



## k-in-sc

Whatever it means, you can't say 





SolAguila said:


> When I was in prison, he ordered to kill me.


----------



## SolAguila

k-in-sc said:


> Whatever it means, you can't say



Why? It is clearly written.... me mandó a matar..... then whom to kill?


----------



## k-in-sc

Because you can't say it like that in English.


----------



## Bevj

I agree with k-in-c;  you cannot say 'He ordered to kill me',  and I'm not happy with 'He ordered to have me killed' either.
'He ordered' should be followed by a noun.


----------



## SolAguila

Where is the wrong in, he ordered to kill me.......???? Okay with a noun always, is this grammar?.... okay so you mean he ordered (X "someone invisible") to kill me... Ohh!!


----------



## k-in-sc

He ordered to kill me 
He ordered to have me killed 
He ordered me killed 
He ordered them to kill me 
He gave the order to have me killed 
Etc.


----------



## aztlaniano

Tendría que ser así:


SolAguila said:


> When I was in prison, he ordered to *me* kill*ed.  *me.


Dio la orden para que me matasen.
Whether that is the meaning of the original, ambiguous, sentence, is another matter.


----------



## SolAguila

k-in-sc said:


> Because you can't say it like that in English.



Why? I don't understand.


----------



## SolAguila

aztlaniano said:


> Tendría que ser así:
> 
> Dio la orden para que me matasen.
> Whether that is the meaning of the original, ambiguous, sentence, is another matter.



Tu explicación me ha ayudado mucha... pero de las dos, casi nada. Gracias azt.


----------



## Mostachón

Bevj said:


> I agree with k-in-c;  you cannot say 'He ordered to kill me',  and I'm not happy with 'He ordered to have me killed' either.
> 'He ordered' should be followed by a noun.



Can it be: "he ordered someone to kill me?"? I'd say Noun Phrase instead of noun.


----------



## aztlaniano

SolAguila said:


> Why? I don't understand.


To use "to kill me" you need an object for "ordered", eg, "He ordered *my cellmate* to kill me.




Mostachón said:


> Can it be: "he ordered someone to kill me?"?.


----------



## Bevj

Mostachón said:


> Can it be: "he ordered someone to kill me?"? I'd say Noun Phrase instead of noun.



Yes, you are correct


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Entiendo sí que la frase original debió incluir pronombre: "mientras *yo* estaba en la cárcel", porque no se sabía quién de los dos estaba en la cárcel cuando dio la orden, pero me parece que es "rizar el rizo" darle otro sentido que "dio la orden para que me mataran". Si fuese al revés, que le dio orden de que matara, ¿de que matara a quién? ¿Que al primero que pasara por la calle le diera un tiro?


----------



## someday

La oración completa es:
"El mafioso mandó a matarme mientras yo estaba en la cárcel" 
El mafioso está fuera de la cárcel pero manda a alguien (a otro preso dentro de la misma cárcel) a que lo mate


----------



## machokrap

He send/ordered someone to kill me.
I understood it straight away, bad Spanish or not, that's the way you speak in Venezuela.
Maybe it's a distortion of: mandó a matarme


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Espero que la frase en inglés sea correcta. En español está lejos de serlo. Se manda a otro lugar, o a freir espárragos, pero se manda que maten o hagan esto o lo otro.


----------



## Mackinder

As far as I'm concerned, the correct way is "*Me mandó matar*", although a lot of people in Colombia say "Me mandó a matar" instead, and probably in other Spanish speaking countries.

As for the thread itself, the option I like the most is "He ordered me killed" (pretty much like "He had me killed").



P.S.: how do you cross words out? Thank you lol


----------



## Csalrais

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Espero que la frase en inglés sea correcta. En español está lejos de serlo. Se manda a otro lugar, o a freir espárragos, pero se manda que maten o hagan esto o lo otro.


Hola Manuel, si echas un vistazo al hilo unos mensajes atrás verás un enlace sobre *mandar *en el DPD en el que explican que, efectivamente, en España hacemos esa distinción, pero que en América (no especifican países) los dos usos y construcciones se entremezclan.

Saludos


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Perdón, pero en mi opinión la oración original, en español americano, no es ambigua. Me mandó *a* matar significa (más allá de la intención de quien escribe) que el objetivo del asesino es el que habla. Lo interesante es que el sentido sería el mismo si el hablante fuera peninsular, pues mandar a matar = enviar a matar. El problema, claro, es que cuando someday traduce al inglés cambia ligeramente  el significado de la oración pues utiliza "order", es decir "mandar", no "mandar a". 
Saludos,


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Csalrais said:


> Hola Manuel, si echas un vistazo al hilo unos mensajes atrás verás un enlace sobre *mandar *en el DPD en el que explican que, efectivamente, en España hacemos esa distinción, pero que en América (no especifican países) los dos usos y construcciones se entremezclan.
> 
> Saludos


Es sin duda obvio lo que voy a decir, pero vale la aclaración para algún estudiante de español como lengua extranjera: para ser más precisos, cuando en España usan preposición, nosotros también la usamos. En ese caso no hay diferencias, no la suprimimos nunca. Cuando en España suprimen la preposición, nosotros no necesariamente hacemos lo mismo. 
Saludos


----------

